# Robo Rest



## bsshog40 (Oct 25, 2018)

Has anyone here ever used the Robo Rest for sharpening your tools? Just curious.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 25, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> Has anyone here ever used the Robo Rest for sharpening your tools? Just curious.



Just ordered today.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 25, 2018)

I really need to find something to help me with sharpening. Everything on the market is over $100. Lol I don't weld and I don't do any type of metal work. But I am destroying my 3/8" spindle gouge just trying to get it sharp. I've basically lost my angle and unable to get the cone or sweep right. I'm thinking of hitting harbor Freight and get one of those angle cubes just so I can try and get my grinder jig rest angle better.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 25, 2018)

Since you have messed up the our chisels angle, you will have to determine the angle to set the Robo Rest.  Otherwise it does work pretty good.   I don't know of any turners in your area, the closest will probably be San Angelo or Lubbock.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 25, 2018)

I do not want to tell you how to spend your money but if you are serious about doing this you will be better off buying a quality tool and having it for a long time and it does not lose value. To sharpen gouges you need some way to keep the axis on the same plane as you turn the tool. There are many out there like the varijig and oneway system. There are those that made homemade versions and you would need to search utube videos for this. When you get a set angle you can just hone the edge with a diamond card. I use the trend system and just about follow their methods when it comes to honing blades or router bits or forstner bits and at times turning tools.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 25, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> I do not want to tell you how to spend your money but if you are serious about doing this you will be better off buying a quality tool and having it for a long time and it does not lose value. To sharpen gouges you need some way to keep the axis on the same plane as you turn the tool. There are many out there like the varijig and oneway system. There are those that made homemade versions and you would need to search utube videos for this. When you get a set angle you can just hone the edge with a diamond card. I use the trend system and just about follow their methods when it comes to honing blades or router bits or forstner bits and at times turning tools.


I'm looking and the Vari setup right now. Just can't pump out the $150 for it just yet.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 25, 2018)

dogcatcher said:


> Since you have messed up the our chisels angle, you will have to determine the angle to set the Robo Rest.  Otherwise it does work pretty good.   I don't know of any turners in your area, the closest will probably be San Angelo or Lubbock.


Actually there is a turning chapter here in Midland I was just made aware of. They meet every 2nd sat of the month. I plan on attending the next one.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 25, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> dogcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Since you have messed up the our chisels angle, you will have to determine the angle to set the Robo Rest.  Otherwise it does work pretty good.   I don't know of any turners in your area, the closest will probably be San Angelo or Lubbock.
> ...


They will probably reccomend the Wolverine set up, Penn State has a knockoff it is cheaper.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCGRIND4.html


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2018)

There are all sorts of home made jigs around. Here is an older thread that may interest you Hughbie made a wood homemade version of the Wolverine set up that will work just fine. Another person was making a welded one. You may get an idea off that. All work on the same principle.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/homemade-wolverine-style-grinding-jig-question-56486/


----------



## philipff (Oct 26, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> Has anyone here ever used the Robo Rest for sharpening your tools? Just curious.


Why not build your own?  Its not that hard since you only need one angle to the wheel/stone.  Make it and your worries are over.  I did and I am certain you can to!


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 26, 2018)

That PSI one is not that much less than a One Way--IMO the standard for these type jigs--having the vari-grind attachment is super for doing Irish-Ellsworth-Swept back grinds! Look here: https://www.amazon.com/Oneway-2291-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=QJT0303GZA4T7AQ3KVAT

or this kit that includes the Vari-grind: https://www.amazon.com/Wolverine-Gr...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FA12HP3Z89GRFQ3ZSWRY


----------



## Wildman (Oct 26, 2018)

Robo rest come in two style free standing or fits Wolverine system both cost $95 + $10 shipping. If already good at free hand sharpening not a bad deal. 

https://www.robohippy.net/store/

If just want to replace OEM grinder tool rest might like this one for less money for free hand sharpening. 

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Veritas Sharpening Products

PSI jig will cost about $150 with shipping.

Basic Wolverine system ony $90 without vari-grind jig if buy in store like WoodCraft or other stores & $155 with vari-gig.  

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/oneway-wolverine-grinding-jig

Prices do vary from online stores have to check shipping fees to find best deal.  https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/cart.aspx

Tru-Grind Sharpening System worth a look.
Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Tru-Grind Sharpening System

Sharp Fast System
Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Sharp Fast System

Commercial jig offer easy learning curve with repeatabilty and worth the money.

Several home sharpening sharpening jigs on line too!


----------



## JimB (Oct 26, 2018)

I have a Robo Rest and love it but that isn’t going to solve your problem based on what I see in the picture. Using Any kind of platform for a Spindle gouge like that requires knowing how to freehand sharpen. In other words knowing how to set the angle, swing and rotate the tool at the same time. Even many experienced Turners don’t free hand sharpen Spindle or bowl gouges. 

Using a jig such as the vari grind and Wolverine will solve most of your problems with that tool once you understand how to use them. I have 'fixed' many Spindle and bowl gouges for new Turners. Some in much worse shape than that one. It can be fixed quickly, in a minute or two,  if you know how to do it.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 26, 2018)

I will check out the links y'all, thanks!
Yea Jim, my biggest problem when I try to rotate my spindle gouge, my right hand on the handle always wants to lift up off the rest.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 26, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> Actually there is a turning chapter here in Midland I was just made aware of. They meet every 2nd sat of the month. I plan on attending the next one.



Bob;  Someone in the club may allow you to use their sharpening setup.  The best way to learn is to see it done in front of your eyes, and you can tryout the setup to see if you like it or not.

PS:  Nice Hogs!


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 26, 2018)

randyrls said:


> bsshog40 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there is a turning chapter here in Midland I was just made aware of. They meet every 2nd sat of the month. I plan on attending the next one.
> ...



Yea Randy, I have a few questions for them. Lol I started a bowl but stopped about halfway until I see someone or talk to someone about the basics I can't see in videos. I'd love to turn more things but I don't trust what little knowledge I have with lathe capabilities and procedures.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> randyrls said:
> 
> 
> > bsshog40 said:
> ...




I highly highly highly suggest you either take a bowl turning class or have someone with experience show you the way. They can be dangerous if you do not know what you are doing. I think more blowups happen with bowls than any other turned object. Internal stress on wood and moisture content are important. Mounted safely with proper chucks important. Safe turning.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 28, 2018)

I have used the Robo rest compatible with the oneway system for close to 2 years: https://www.robohippy.net/store/robo-rest-ow-oneway-compatible. I am very happy with it. I use it to grind/sharpen several angles depending on the chisel. I reserve the other oneway port for one of their platforms or jigs. It pays to be patient when installing and setting-up (no one of my assets, but I was warned, so I exercised patience). I also bought about 20 magnets to catch as many of the steal filing as possible. I stimply attach them to my grinder and whatever else accepts a magnet.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Empire-All-Purpose-Magnets-2-Pack-2708/203121065?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CB%7CBase%7CD25T%7C25-1_HAND+TOOLS%7CNA%7CPLA%7c71700000034362727%7c58700003947733502%7c92700031998221504&msclkid=2b34cae30fa91d3fac129136a4d2d0cf&gclid=CLq37r6Rqd4CFYPcswodTSwMnw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## donstephan (Oct 28, 2018)

I have used the Robo Rest for 2 or 3 years and wouldn't want to sharpen without it.  If you use only one tool and grind at only one angle, I could see the value of the Oneway/Varigrind systems.  But I mainly turn bowls, and depending on the size of the bowl and radius of the transition area on many bowls I may use three bowl gouges each at a different sharpening angle, and two to four scrapers at a different angle from the gouges.  It literally takes 3-4 seconds to change the grinding angle on the Robo Rest and I find the platform sufficiently strong to use.  I used a Veritas platform for several years and it was always slipping, and gauge blocks were time consuming when needing a different angle, or restoring the angle after slippage.

If you are using CBN wheels, the fixed base Robo Rest would be my recommendation.  I use composition (?) wheels and as the diameter of the wheel decreases the grinding angle of the Robo Rest accordingly shifts slightly; after a year or so I'll slide the Rest closer to the grinder to restore the angle accuracy, and after 3 years I get a new wheel.  But even the slight change in actual grinding angle (due to wheel wear) is not a problem when using the tools.  I'll stay with the fixed base Rest and replace composition wheels as needed.

Being able to change the grind angle so quickly and easily, and the stability of the Robo Rest platform, mean I touch up the edge during a bowl much more often than I would with the Oneway/Varigrind.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2018)

Got my Roborest platform and this looks great. Well built and angles lock solidly. Will be trying this out when I get back on the lathe sometime in Dec. Will be getting back into doing some pens and some new birdhouse ornaments. Right now my time is dedicated to the other tools in the shop, mainly the scrollsaws. The lathe does look lonely in the corner though. Had to use it for one clock project yesterday.


----------

